# how to open excel 2003, the documet may be read-only or encrypted.



## vraj_venki (May 28, 2009)

Dear 

i am recently formated my system , after formated some excel sheets did not open, ther are aper in one dailag box (The document may be read-only or encrypted )
after click ok
Cannot access : filename.

the files names are apers green coler.
remaining is open normally.

thanks


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong, but you have some Excel spreadsheet files that no longer open properly after you reformatted your computer.

Have you fully updated the re-installation of your operating system and MS Office applications?

Have you tried opening the back-ups of the problem files?

If neither of those helps, try opening the files in OpenOffice Calc. You may loose some formatting and macros, but your data and formulas should be OK.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try taking ownership and see if it works. 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308421


----------

